# Solved: Recent documents in win 8



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

When I open Word 2013 on my new(ish) Windows 8 PC I get a message "Your administrator has turned off the recent document list." I AM the administrator and if I turned off the recent document list it was a mistake! It definitely used to work but I have no recollection of switching it off and cannot find how to switch it back on. Please help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Step 1*: Click File menu and then Options menu.
*Step 2*: In the Option window, click the Advanced Options then scroll down to the Display section
*Step 3*: Mark the check box with caption as "Quickly access this number of Recent Documents" and also specify the number of documents.
*Step 4*: Step 4: Click Ok button for confirm and save the changes.


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for that - sounds good but, unfortunately, the heck box you refer to is grayed out and cannot be activated. (I have the same problem with the other Office 2013 applications).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

please see screenshot
have you set a number

AND if that does not fix it try this
*Windows 8*


Press the Windows logo key + X to see a list of commands and options. (Basically a quick way to get to *Programs and Features* in Control Panel.)
Click *Programs and Features*.
Click the Office program you want to repair, and then click *Change*.
Do one of the following:

In Office 2010, click *Repair* > *Continue*.
In Office 2013, click either *Quick Repair* or *Online Repair*. QUICK REPAIR is the one to try 
You might need to restart your computer after the repair is complete.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Right click on an empty part of the Taskbar - Properties - Jump Lists tab. Options look OK there?


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for coming back so quickly. I couldn't put a number in because that option was also grayed out. I tried the Quick Repair as you suggested but tna. I then tried the Online repair with the same result. I think there is something you need to understand about me - when I screw something up I REALLY screw it up!


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Terry, I had already tried that (should have mentioned) - the 'Store and display' box is grayed out. The 'Store Recent Programs' box is checked and allows itself to be unchecked/checked as desired. I'm starting to wonder if this PC knows who the administrator is? (How could it have forgotten?)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am unsure it will make any difference but see what is the setting please using the built in system admin account
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorial...rator-account-enable-disable-windows-8-a.html

enable the account as shown in an elevated cmd prompt, log in with that account and then see what is the setting in question for the docs

Also try this

Browse to the *Word 2013* folder "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15." *Note:* If Microsoft Office is not listed under "Program Files (x86)", look under just "Program Files".
 2. Right-click WINWORD.EXE and select "Run as Administrator" to open *Word 2013* with Administrative rights

now try the recent docs


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Using the built-in admin account the recent docs are absolutely fine (and can be adjusted at will). Running WINWORD.EXE as administrator from my own account leaves me with my original problem. 
Out of interest I just logged into my wife's account (standard user). Not only were the recent documents there but they were all MINE! Should I change sex?
Seriously, is this possibly something amiss with Win 8 rather than Office do you think?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is happening with the jump lists for other applications, such as Notepad and a browser? That answer should indicate whether this is a Windows or Office issue.


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Good question (I never use notepad)! When people talk about 'jump lists' hat, exactly do they mean? If that means the list of possible filenames that appears when you start typing then it's working just fne in notepad (Ijust tried it) and Firefox. Back to an office problem then?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Jump lists are the menus that result when you right click on an icon in the Task Bar. For Office applications it includes, normally, Recent files and any Pinned files. It's kinda clear that I went off on the wrong track.  Sorry.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As YOUR docs are on the account of your wife
I suggest the following
1. Disable the system admin account
*net user administrator /active:no*

*2. reboot*
Check the situation is still the same with your wife`s account

3. Check other programs etc on your account and see if you can for instance access system restore on your account

4. How your docs have got onto your wife`s account is at the moment beyond me. I cannot believe it is just on office that the error exists
May I suggest you create a new doc in word and see where it is saved to


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

I disabled the sys admin account. Logged in as my wife and opened Word 2013 - all 'recent documents' listed on the start page were mine. I must point out, though, that they couldn't be opened due to prohibited access (they were in MY document folder, not hers). I repeated this experiment on the only other user on my machine and got the same results. Both those users also have jump lists from the task bar whereas I do not.
Finally - YES I can access System Restore from my account. Hope your head aches less than mine!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Looks like these "Recent" links got moved to your wife's recent list.
You might try and move them back to yours, but, you many need to move them to a non user folder and then moved to your folder.


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

But my 'Recent Documents' are showing on BOTH other accounts - not just my wife's. Those accounts have jump lists - mine doesn't. Where would I find these links and how would I move them anyway?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

On my Windows 7 64 bit machine they can be found at "C:\Users\'UserName'\Recent"
BUT, the system files must be turned on, as they are hidden otherwise.


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be any such folder on Windows 8. Closest I can find is "c:\users\username\links\recent places". That folder is empty for all three users.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> On my Windows 7 64 bit machine they can be found at "C:\Users\'UserName'\Recent"





> Closest I can find is "c:\users\username\links\recent places".


FWIW I have both of those folders.


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Macboatmaster - sorry I don't really understand when you say save a new word document and see where it is saved. When you save a new document in Word you tell it where to save it the first time - I have no problem with that and can save it wherever I like (normally 'My Documents')


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

TerryNet - I cannot find a 'recent' folder for ANY user - only an empty 'recent places' folder for each user.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

SuperBobby,
Did you go into Windows Explorer and remove the check on the Option to "Hide System files?


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

I couldn't find an option to "Hide System Files" (remember this is Windows 8, not 7). There is, however a check box for "Hidden Items". By default this is checked but I have tried both conditins tna. Importantly, nte that it is ONLY my own account that is affected by a lack of Recent Documents and Jump Lists. All other accounts are fine and comparing the users folders in File Explorer reveals no significant differences that I can see.


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Just out of interest I have just logged onto Word in my wife's account. All listed recent docs were mine (she has never used Word on this machine). I then opened and saved a new document on her behalf. Closed Word and re-opened it - her new document was number one in the recent document list (quite correctly).

I then opened Word in my own account, opened and saved a new document before going back to my wife's account and re-opening Word. There was no sign of MY latest document in her recent list (again, quite correctly).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I then opened Word in my own account, opened and saved a new document before going back to my wife's account and re-opening Word. *There was no sign of MY latest document in her recent list (again, quite correctly).*


I think the question is that doc in your list. This is to what I referred when I posted to save a doc 


> May I suggest you create a new doc in word and see where it is saved to


and you replied


> Macboatmaster - sorry I don't really understand when you say save a new word document and see where it is saved.


NOT sure if this has been covered right click taskbar click properties click jump lists
items to display - check number please and also click to check as necessary please see screenshot - as previously mentioned by my colleague TerryNet
YOU replied store and display box is greyed out - what is number set on please


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Number is set to '0' and cannot be altered 
On my wife's account the number is '10' and is adjustable. If I uncheck "Store and display......" her number drops tp '0' and cannot be altered (just like mine).

I have read somewhere that gpedit.msc can be used to switch jump lists off and on. Windows 8 Home does not have gpedit.msc installed. As gpedit adjusts registry could it be done manually using regedit?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry but I am struggling on this one
Please see this and check, although I did mention it earlier, the save location
http://winsupersite.com/office-2013/office-2013-feature-focus-skydrive-integration

Also please see 
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-tricks-to-disable-annoyances-and-improve-office-2013/
other annoyances dealt with

so going back to post 24 - where was the document you created, that was NOT in your wife`s recent docs list - saved to

I also think you need to see if as suggested you can move the docs, that are yours from the account of your wife to your account, using the system admin account.

The lack of the recent docs when you right click word having pinned it to the taskbar, is not the whole problem, which is what any registry edit may fix, the problem as I see it is how they came to be in your wife`s account list of recent docs.


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

My apologies - I did, indeed, misunderstand your question about where my file was saved. I now understand you were referring to the check-box as indicated by your latest link. In fact the "Save to computer by default" box was UNCHECKED. I have now tried checking it and creating yet another document. This hasn't affected my recent files at all.
I think the fact that my files appearing in my wife's 'recent files' list is a red herring. Every time I generate a new file for her in Word it goes to the top of her list and pushes my oldest file off the bottom. When I create a new Word file in my account it does not appear on her list. Eventually therefore her list will contain only her own files.
As this is going to be (extremely) long winded I am going to break it into three chunks, this being the first. This will allow you to approach it in smaller doses - providing you wish to continue? If not then please accept my gratitude for all your efforts to date. I did warn you that when I break things I do so thoroughly


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Attached screenshot 7 shows the Word start screen on my own account. Note the very specific wording in the message at top LH corner regarding the administrator TURNING OFF the recent documents. Screenshot 8 shows the 'Display' section of the 'Advanced' tab under the Word options with the controls for recent documents greyed out - obviously a result of the administrator turning off Recent Files. The last attachment shows the taskbar properties for the jump lists.
I fully realise that 'recent documents' and 'jump lists' are two entirely different entities but I have a feeling that the absence of both is down to the same root cause (me, perhaps?). Jump lists I can live without but I would really love my recent docs back!


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's some screen shots from my wife's account which is working correctly regards 'recent documents' and 'jump lists'. Any and all other accounts I create behave in exactly the same manner as hers. It is only my account that's broken (because it's the most important one probably).
Screenshot 2 shows her Word start screen working correctly. Screenshot 3 shows the 'Display' section of the 'Advanced' tab of the Word options - nothing greyed out and everything alterable. Screenshot 4 merely shows her taskbar properties - nothing amiss there. For screenshot 5 I went into her Word options and disabled her recent documents by setting the number of files to '0' and unchecking the 'quickly access' box. I then closed and reopened Word - this is the resulting start page. Importantly note the message in top LH corner - no mention of administrator tuning off recent documents.
It is now your choice as to whether you want to wash your hands of the whole sorry mess - no blame will be attached whatever. On the contrary - I am extremely grateful for all the time and patience you have all shown me. I have learned an awful lot about Windows 8 as a result!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've been assuming all along that you are using an Administrative user account, not a Standard user account. Is this assumption true?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a long way from this


> It is now your choice as to whether you want to wash your hands of the whole sorry mess - no blame will be attached whatever.


I have very rarely made that decision and certainly not after only 30 posts. Whether I can find the solution is a different issue, but I am not about to give up yet


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

TerryNet - yes your assumption is correct, I have an administrator account (my wife has a standard account). As detailed earlier I have also tried enabling the System Administrator account and that also worked fine - it's only my own account that is affected.

Macboatmaster - thanks for sticking with it. I have tonight been investigating one of the Microsoft community forums. Somebody on there has an identical problem to mine (but no solution there either). I didn't post on there as having that many cooks could result in a very strange broth indeed!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you familiar with regedit
open a cmd prompt with admin rights
navigate to this key
HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Microsoft > Windows > CurrentVersion > Policies > Explorer
is there an entry 
recent docs


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

I have used regedit in the past (not on Win 8) with great trepidation and my hand firmly held. Looks like you might be close to cracking it here - note reference to "NoRecentDocs...".
Presumably we will be editing this entry (and possibly others)? Please be very gentle with me - the registry gives me the willies ad I will need my hand firmly held every step of the way!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I was reasonably certain I was right on the way I was going
HOWEVER I would like to make another check
As my latest research tell me that the key may in fact be
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\15.0\Word\File MRU

HOWEVER each office aspect eg. word as here, excel, publisher etc has its own setting - so all would have have been altered I think for this to be the explanation

I AM NOW CERTAIN IT IS BEST to check the key you have already examined on your USER account - eg Current User on your wife`s account please before we even think of changing the value


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Please see screen clipping "Wife's reg" - tried to get to:-
HKEY_CURRENT_USER>Software>Microsoft>Windows>CurrentVersion>Policies>Explorer 
whilst logged onto her account (I think that's what you wanted?). Note there is nothing below 'Policies'.
Screenshot (10) is HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\15.0\Word\File MRU on my account (frightens me to death!)
Might be worth noting that Word is the only part of Office that I use with any frequency - I don't much care about 'recent documents' with other parts of the suite.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK lets give it a go

Go to the registry key for the one in your screenshot post 35
click to highlight the entries
NO recent docs
and 
NO recent docs history


NOW click the File tab and click export
Save that file to the desktop
Close regedit

NOW establish a restore point
control panel
system
click system protection left hand pane
and create restore point


reboot the computer and reopen regedit
Now select ONLY the entry 
No recent docs history
click the edit tab
click modify binary data
change the 1 to 0

NOW do the same with the entry
NO recent docs
close regedit

Reboot the computer and test


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant, I can't thank you enough. Not only do 'recent documents' now work correctly in Word - they work for all Office applications. Not only that, as suspected, jump lists on the Task Bar are also all up and running. Thank you again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I am as pleased as you are - well nearly so, as it was I can assure you very much of a research job rather than direct knowledge

You are not by any chance using a reg cleaner are you - even CCleaner registry aspect may cause it but the favourite is a make it go faster type program


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't care whether it was direct or researched knowledge - you cracked it. I have used registry cleaners on my old XP machine but never on the new Win 8 beast. Having read your comments I won't be starting!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks again for the appreciation please mark the topic solved by clicking on the mark solved button on your post

You can of course delete that exported registry file


----------

